# Tecumseh carb problems



## bearmedic (Oct 25, 2011)

I have at Tecumseh 640086A carb on my Toro ccr powerlite snowblower (#38190). It was full of rusty water/old gas when I inherited it. I blew it out, cleaned it out with carb cleaner. I replaced the float, needle, seat, bowl gasket. It now seems to be a properly cleaned and functioning carb but I can't get it to start now. It also has a new spark plug with good looking spark.

When I prime it, shouldn't a fine mist spray out? Instead, a very thick stream of gas shoots out the main jet and it looks like it floods the engine immediately. I got it to start one time and it ran great. As soon as I shut if off and tried again, nothing. Just a really wet carb. I'm sure the float and needle seat work correctly as it used to leak gas constantly until I replaced those items. But how do you adjust it so it doesn't flood from the first pull?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It sounds as if it's priming properly, it is not a mist, but a small stream of fuel pushed up the main jet that primes the engine. It may be that the float is set too high or the needle is not seating good.


----------

